# Filled with God's morals or Product of upbringing?



## bullethead (Sep 10, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/siberian-forest-boy-found-16-years-wilderness-141645098.html


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 11, 2013)

This boy specifically or in general?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 11, 2013)

> Russian authorities have found a young man living alone in a Siberian forest after having apparently spent most of his life living there in a hut with his parents, local officials said Tuesday.
> 
> Locals near the town of Belokurikha found the man, who told the local prosecutor that he was born in 1993 and had lived in the forest since 1997, when his family decided to leave society.
> 
> But his parents *left him alone in the hut in May* before he finally went to a nearby village to ask for help when the summer ended, the authorities said.



Born in 93, means he's 20, roughly, and has only been completely alone for 4 months. 

I believe your OP was made under the impression that he had been alone from 1997 to now, from age 4 to 20, and either shaped his own morals or had been granted them by God. 

It's not the case, since he had most of his life with his family, and only had the last 4 months without them.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 11, 2013)

To answer the overall question, the circumstances you are born into provides the morals I believe.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 11, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> To answer the overall question, the circumstances you are born into provides the morals I believe.



I tend to agree.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 11, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> To answer the overall question, the circumstances you are born into provides the morals I believe.



If you mean, the circumstances you are raised/live in, I agree?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 11, 2013)

Me too... but I don't see how this article fits...


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 13, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Me too... but I don't see how this article fits...



It doesn't, the OP was a faulty assumption based on the article.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 15, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> To answer the overall question, the circumstances you are born into provides the morals I believe.



Yes, morals are a product of our environment.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 16, 2013)

Ted??? They aren't from any god or ultimate moral giver???


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 16, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Ted??? They aren't from any god or ultimate moral giver???



No, morals are man made, usually driven by a culture.
In our culture, it is moral to have an abortion.

The Truth is given to us by God.
The truth supersedes morals.


----------

